# Condensation in Unvented Flat Roof - Rigid Foam Board Installed



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

"What I'd like to know is the following:

Is the issue that the roof doesn't have any room to breath?
Ventilation is one option.
How can I eliminate the condensation?
Eliminate any warm air from reaching a colder surface.
Was the rigid foam board a bad idea?
There is only one brand of foil faced rigid foam that can be left exposed, Dow Thermax.
Do I need to take the insulation out?
You can have an unvented roof IF you follow the guidelines. Is that foam tight against the roof sheathing?
Can I hold the contractors liable for this if it is an improper install?"
Was a permit pulled and was the work inspected? 
Bud


----------

